# windscreen washer fluid low warning light



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

is that what this warning light is for?



had a little look online.. and apparently its just my windscreen washer level?


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

PUT YOUR SEATBELT ON!


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

lol its not my car you nutta.... i got that pic off the net to show you the warning light i dont have an auto lol nor isit 2012


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

I did think it was odd taking pictures in reverse


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

No, that's the 'Active Volcano Nearby' warning. Once you're a safe enough distance away from it, it should go away


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

ye , funny that thought it felt a bit hot  [smiley=argue.gif] :mrgreen:

im assuming im correct due to the odd answers im getting :lol:


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

97f in Swansea should have been a clue


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

put some water in and see if it goes


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

oldhipp said:


> 97f in Swansea should have been a clue


exactly lol common sense 

and when i get the car back later i will, im only asking now as it came on this morning while driving it to the garage

the washer bottle cant be very big on the tts if thats the case ?


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

What did you google to get that image?! :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

AUDI TT dash warning lights lol


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

maryanne1986 said:


> AUDI TT dash warning lights lol


Fair enough! I thought you would have googled Windscreen Washer fluid warning light or something similar and answered your own question!! haha.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The washer reservoir does tend to leak if it hasn't seen any "maintenance" for a long time. There are a few threads in here about the cause and solution.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

JAMason said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > AUDI TT dash warning lights lol
> ...


Farrrrr too simple that is and i didnt realise it was the windscreen fluid did i ? or i would of checked that first silly :mrgreen: [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] (only kidding  )



mullum said:


> The washer reservoir does tend to leak if it hasn't seen any "maintenance" for a long time. There are a few threads in here about the cause and solution.


yeah im going to have to check that when i get the car back, its having its brakes done tomorrow in audi so if it still comes on ill be asking them to replace it while its in, been fine though since tues, might just need a bit of topping up but will have a look


----------



## Mr. 1576 (Jul 7, 2009)

I used to get this despite topping up regularly. A split pipe and the motor were at fault. Both relatively cheap fixes.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

WOW, I was pretty sure that was a 'Beware of the Whale' warning symbol. Often seen whilst driving near the coast line :lol:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Shootist said:


> WOW, I was pretty sure that was a 'Beware of the Whale' warning symbol. Often seen whilst driving near the coast line :lol:


hahaha very funny :-| :mrgreen:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If you drive from Naples to the Amalfi coast (_excellent scenery btw_) it does tend to do it a lot!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

maryanne1986 said:


> is that what this warning light is for?
> 
> 
> 
> had a little look online.. and apparently its just my windscreen washer level?


look out...........your about to hit a goat :lol: :lol:


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Might help future posts.... 

http://www.audi-s.net/tips/BOOK/PDF/Qui ... _Coupe.pdf


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > is that what this warning light is for?
> ...


The goat symbol!







Priceless!


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne1986 said:
> ...


Perhaps it a post-RAM (Collison) Warning Symbol lol


----------

